# Breeding advice please.



## Kayla1403 (Sep 4, 2014)

Hi eveyone I am a novice on breeding and just looking for advice on the whole process as I am planning on breeding my dog once before spaying her. Also could anyone here recommend on a good whelping box ?


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

Without knowing anything more about you or your dog than what's in that post, here are my thoughts: So You’re Thinking About Breeding Your Dog! | Team Unruly

tl;dr: If the only reason you want to breed your dog "once before spaying" is because you think that is somehow necessary for her health or fulfillment, don't do it.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I would want to know a lot more about your bitch's attributes. That's kinda what people really in to producing dogs for anything but money or mythology look at. Things like titles earned in competition or show rings, health certs, etc. 

If you wish her to remain intact longer for health concerns (that's why mine are being kept intact longer) it isn't that hard to do without breeding.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Since we see so many hundreds of beautiful 100% purebred dogs put up her that need out of kill shelters.... we tend to really support a 'responsible' breeder and all the years of knowledge and experience that goes into it. Only way to make sure to not contribute to the shelters/rescues. I certainly know that after 5 dogs and never breeding, I will continue to NEVER breed 

This is what we mean by 'responsible' breeding --> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/welcome-gsd-faqs-first-time-owner/162231-how-find-puppy.html 

Good luck!


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

Yeah, I understand the urge to breed. I wanted to buy a female and breed my dog before I knew anything about dogs or breeding. 

I'm so glad I didn't do it. For many reasons but to pick a few, i wouldn't be able to sell to good homes, they usually don't buy pups from back yard breeders (that's what I'd be) 
Because of the above some of my dogs woild probably end up in shelters. Also, because of the above, probably all of them would be bred. And it'd just be a disaster. 

I still want to breed and I hope one day I will. It takes lots of work and knowledge to do it the right way but it's that much rewarding at the end. And without the feeling that you contributed to irresponsible breeding that causes so many problems.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

So you want to breed your dog info-
asuming your dog passed health, and temperment test, and she has made some recognition in her the sports or show circles- this is a good read,

So you want to breed, I want to breed my Dog, Should I breed My Dog?


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Kayla1403 said:


> Hi eveyone I am a novice on breeding and just looking for advice on the whole process as I am planning on breeding my dog once before spaying her. Also could anyone here recommend on a good whelping box ?


I see a lot of breeders using a plastic swimming pool for both a whelping box and then a play pen up until the pups are old enough to climb out.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

robk said:


> I see a lot of breeders using a plastic swimming pool for both a whelping box and then a play pen up until the pups are old enough to climb out.


You're right )) I wish I can delete my post


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Please find a good mentor that can assist you with all aspects of breeding, it is really better than asking on a forum. No one is born knowing everything and I can't make any assumptions about the OPs intentions or experience so that is my best advice. Find a mentor that is near you and willing to answer your questions (after being able to see your bitch, her pedigree, etc) and available for emergency help.


----------

